# Can someone post pics of Sapphire vs Jet Black?



## Hoffa (Mar 19, 2003)

As the subject says, can someone please post a pic or two comparing Sapphire and Jet black. My dealer didnt have any Sapphire black's in stock to look at, but I ordered it anyways. Wouldn't mind seeing how it compares to Jet black (what I currently have). 

If it has the M-Tech, it would be even better!  Thanks


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

Sorry I don't have a pic, but I can tell you that it would be extremely difficult to tell the difference from looking at a picture. Even in real life, it's difficult to see a difference, unless you're in bright sunlight or up real close.

But for what it's worth, the Sapphire looks :bigpimp:. I previously had two Jet Blacks, and the Sapphire is a nice (albeit extremely subtle) change.


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

When I test drove at the dealer, I tested a Sapphire black. I liked it. A lot. I was ready to buy this demo car from them.

When I pulled back into the lot, I happened to pull up to similar but jet black. 

I had a chance to see them both, walking around front, side, and back. 

I make up my mind then and there. Jet black...

You really need to seem them both, in the sun, up close to make a decision on this color. Paint swatch wont do it. See them in person.

Vic


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Check the Bimmerfest Showroom Forum, oh Alan .....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You'll never see the difference in a pic unless it was an extreme close-up.

IMO the best way to describe Sapphire is Jet Black with a thin, even coating of dust on it.

The first time I saw one in a showroom I wondered why they let the car get so dusty.


----------

